# What is your recommended/lightest pedal $200?



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking to start buying upgrades for my current bike, currently have spd that I robbed from my mtn bike (ie they are double sided heavy bastages)

I don't mind single sided nor am I hung up on shimano if other pedals are lighter/cheaper/better


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

exustar 200 ti. You can find them around $200 on sale. Lighter than look keo blade ti or iclic titanium pedals. They're look keo compatible and cleats can be had for about $10 a pair. 176g a pair. 
I'm not a speedplay fan.

http://www.amazon.com/Exustar-Carbo...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1309091486&sr=8-1

although their price is over 200, e-cyclingstore runs 20% off every so often and you can get them either right at or just under 200 for a pair.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Lightest SPD compatable pedal I'm aware of are the Wellgo MG8 which are about 245 grams / pair and will be fully compatible with the shimano SPD cleats you're already using. One sided, very cheap, usually <$50, and they work well. Neat little pedals. I used a pair for years, still have them and they are still working fine (although I don't use them currently)

I'm currently using Time regular old RXS which I believe can be found for <$100 pretty easily. 250 grams. Lighter than more expensive versions of Shimano and Look, and very close to similarly priced Speedplay when cleat+pedal is weighed. Excellent pedals and cleats, I couldn't be happier.

Just a couple of pretty decent options for less than $200 which leaves you $100+ for another trinket!


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Get some cromo speedplays and a pair of ward ti spindles. Pedals new are about 125 or so plus 60 bucks for the spindles. They are lighter then the speedplay ti series pedals for half the cost.


----------



## cat5cyclist (Jun 28, 2011)

fazzman said:


> Get some cromo speedplays and a pair of ward ti spindles. Pedals new are about 125 or so plus 60 bucks for the spindles. They are lighter then the speedplay ti series pedals for half the cost.


+1. Speedplay Zero have infinitely adjustable float and being double-sided makes life so much easier.


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

Mdeth1313 said:


> exustar 200 ti. You can find them around $200 on sale. Lighter than look keo blade ti or iclic titanium pedals. They're look keo compatible and cleats can be had for about $10 a pair. 176g a pair.
> I'm not a speedplay fan.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Exustar-Carbo...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1309091486&sr=8-1
> ...


rep'd to your hot deal post

perfect timing on the 20% off Independence day sale.. I got them ordered even tho shipping to Alaska is ~ 40.00


----------



## psyklist (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been using Speedplay Zeros for 7 or 8 years - light and reliable. Much recommended.


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

its been about a week now since Ive installed the exustar -

so far, they have been everything as advertised, and as a bonus, they are large enough of a footprint for the occasional "hop on the bike to ride a mile to the store/friends house' without needing to wear my road shoes


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I keep seeing Time iclic carbons,245g, for $125 @ bonktown. I have the titan version and been happy with them for 2 years now. One of the lightest wide pedal/cleat combo out there.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

stoked said:


> I keep seeing Time iclic carbons,245g, for $125 @ bonktown. I have the titan version and been happy with them for 2 years now. One of the lightest wide pedal/cleat combo out there.



they had the titan version for $199 the other day as well. I used them about a year and then switched to the exustar pedals. I'm much happier w/ the exustar.


----------



## UFLBret (Jul 20, 2011)

How do the exustars hold up over time?


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

cat5cyclist said:


> +1. Speedplay Zero have infinitely adjustable float and being double-sided makes life so much easier.


I think they are great with the standard axles.


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

fazzman said:


> Get some cromo speedplays and a pair of ward ti spindles. Pedals new are about 125 or so plus 60 bucks for the spindles. They are lighter then the speedplay ti series pedals for half the cost.


Pardon my newbie ignorance here but I don't see a Ti spindle available for the Speedplay pedal. Can you help?


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

SprinterX said:


> Pardon my newbie ignorance here but I don't see a Ti spindle available for the Speedplay pedal. Can you help?


Email response from Toronto cycles say they're no longer available due legal issues. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Dorman Cycle still has them I think.

Higher weight limit too IIRC.


----------



## salishseapaddler (Oct 18, 2012)

Mavic Race SL Ti. 220g the pair. MSRP $250 but available on Amazon for $100.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I like Speedplays as well, you can get stainless steel for less then $200 or Titanium for $30 more than $200. Keep in mind the Titanium axle pedals have a 185 pound rider weight limit. SpeedPlay has more float than other manufactures which is great to have if you have knee issues.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

salishseapaddler said:


> Mavic Race SL Ti. 220g the pair. MSRP $250 but available on Amazon for $100.


Or $75 on real cyclist.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

fazzman said:


> Get some cromo speedplays and a pair of ward ti spindles. Pedals new are about 125 or so plus 60 bucks for the spindles. They are lighter then the speedplay ti series pedals for half the cost.


+2. I've done this on both of my bikes for <$140 each. You have to follow some very specific instructions so you don't strip the bolts off the speedplay pedals.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I got the Speedplay Zero chromoly pedals from Competitive Cyclist for $125. They're light and reliable, and I rather like the double-sided nature so I can just step on them without looking or fumbling. As a pair the pedals weigh only 7.8 oz, so they're definitely not heavy at all.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

SauronHimself said:


> I got the Speedplay Zero chromoly pedals from Competitive Cyclist for $125. They're light and reliable, and I rather like the double-sided nature so I can just step on them without looking or fumbling. As a pair the pedals weigh only 7.8 oz, so they're definitely not heavy at all.


I got the stainless Frogs and your reason for liking them is the same reason I like them: light, stainless won't rust, reliable, won't muck up from dirt, built in grease port so it's a breeze to relube, degree of adjustable float, ease of entry, and dual entry, and other features I think I'm missing. The Speedplays are the only pedal I would ever buy. And with the Frog I wear shoes with recessed cleats so I can freely walk around in my shoes which is great for touring, cross riding, want to go to town and walk around once you get there, or commute to school/work and don't want to be bothered with changing shoes.


----------

